# bar of pressure



## amianto

Se trata de una bomba de aceite para automòvil
El texto dice:

At an operating condition greater than the first operating speed, the valve is closed thereby venting chamber to ambient pressure (approx. 1 bar)

En este contexto no sè que es bar.  
Alguien me puede ayudar

Gracias


----------



## Marxelo

*Bar*. Es una unidad de presión.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_(unidad_de_presi%C3%B3n)


----------



## tazx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_(unit)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_(unidad_de_presi%C3%B3n)

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Es una unidad de medida.
Saludos

*bar**2**.*
 (Del gr. βááάρος, pesadez).
* 1.     * m._ Fís._ Unidad de medida de la presión atmosférica, equivalente a 100 000 pascales. (Símb. _bar_).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## amianto

Mul gracias a todos


----------



## salsacat

Hello,

Have checked in the dictionary but am unable to find a translation for the word 'bar' when means 'pressure', specifically relating to rock drilling machinery and the 'bar' it is working at.
Can anybody help?

Many thanks!
Jayne


----------



## mora

salsacat said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have checked in the dictionary but am unable to find a translation for the word 'bar' when means 'pressure', specifically relating to rock drilling machinery and the 'bar' it is working at.
> Can anybody help?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Jayne



1 bar = 100,000 Pa (pascals) . The word 'bar' is used in Spanish, but the plural is 'bares' rather than bars. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressure
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presión


----------



## salsacat

Thanks for the speedy reply - good idea checking on wikipedia - will remember that for next time!


----------



## el_novato

Hello.

"Bar" is used in Spanish (does not need translation). It´s derivated from the greek word "báros".

*bar*

_(Del gr. βááάρος, pesadez)._

*1.* m. _Fís_. Unidad de medida de la presión atmosférica,   http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ningún


----------



## salsacat

Thanks for that!


----------

